# Ibs Ny



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey guys...I know there are a lot of events/shows for us "pros" (haha yeah right im a pro) But I think this is the right place for me to post it....

anyways anyone going to the International Beauty Show at the Jacob-Javits Center in NY? Its the 27-29 of this month...

International Beauty Show New York-Home Page-Beauty Professional Tradeshow

Otherwise referred to as "The Hair Show" lol. I'll be there Monday the 28th. Its not like I'll run into any of you...that place is jam packed. I'm looking forward to taking a makeup class, buying new makeup (mac was there last year, I guess they will be this year too), a blow dryer...whatever else I can get my paws on. I look forward to the hair show every year (this will be my third time going)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 23, 2008)

Well damn. It looks like I'll be the only speckle there lol


----------



## KittieSparkles (Apr 23, 2008)

I will be there


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 24, 2008)

yay! Picture my avatar, with glasses and big boobs. And I'm sure we will bump into eachother.


----------

